# Newest Update!



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Ran off to Ikea this morning. Doesn't look too bad for being in a small flat...


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Excellent set up....and especially so if you have limited space.

enjoy your Minima, I am.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Excellent setup great use of space ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great little setup there. :good:


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

looks brilliant!


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Very smart setup.


----------

